# Staurogyne Repens



## ANBU (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi all, I'm looking for some to fill up a 10 gallon tank.

Thanks
David


----------



## aquasteve (May 13, 2005)

Where are you at? I may have a few plants I can give you. I live in plano. email me at [email protected]


----------

